# Last betta!! I swear!!



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok.. so this is the last one, i swear!! He is in my last "slot" in one of my divided tanks. And he's my dream betta!! I've been looking for this color combo for a while!! And finally i found him at Petco (all of my guys are from petco, actually). Sorry for the bad pics. I forgot to get pics while he was in his cup and I was having issues with the flash and he was in the back of the tank. But you can see his rays and his cambodian aqua/iridescent white body. Any name ideas??


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OMGOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He is SO awesome! You've got yourself a reeeeeally nice blue cambodian there!!


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Very beautiful fish! Petco doesn't seem to disappoint very often. Names? Gosh, that's always so hard! Names I can think of are Crystal (You could call him Chrys for short!) Or Skye.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I was thinking Cielo as an option... it's Spanish for "sky"


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oooh, I like Cielo!


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Cielo is an awesome name. I'd go for it


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

really nice ct thats a great petco find.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Omg he is beautiful!!! Wow I love crowntails and cambos and you found a stunning one! I've never seen a blue one before, i've only seen reds


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I saw the first pic and my eyes went "O_O!!!" 
You sure found a beauty, here! Cielo is a great name for him


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Petco seems to have some amazing fish, lol and I don't have a petco within 50 miles! 

He is sooo gorgeous, good find.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you guys... when I walk by him I still can't believe how pretty he is!! And Cielo it is!!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Fancy... you're lucky!! My Petco is 2 miles from my house... it's so hard to stay away!!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh! You could WALK to petco!  I have to drive 45 minutes!


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

*drool* hes amazing!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can walk to my Petsmart. That's why I have so many bettas. lol


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

wow! he's GORGEOUS.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats. He's gorgeous!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's amazinggggg!!!!! Hmmm I'm only a couple hours from Maine...hahaha


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

BTW, good luck with it being your last.....


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> BTW, good luck with it being your last.....



Haha!! Thanks... I think my husband will freak out if I get any more though!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Eh... he'd get over it.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

yea i can walk to my petco if i wanted and was allowed to its right down the street


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He's sooooo pretty!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Very beautiful. I love the name cielo. I was planning on naming my female when i got one sol (spanish for sun)


----------

